
The Metaphysical Astronauts - dsr12
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-metaphysical-astronauts
======
talles
One does not need to be an astronaut and go to space to confront the typical
metaphysical questions such as what is consciousness or where life come from.

But yeah, being in space helps to click it.

